# [pfsense] rtorrent problem...



## whaskes (Dec 24, 2009)

hi all!

(sorry my english...)

i installed the libtorrent+xmlrpc-c+rtorrent, etc.... 


```
# pkg_add -r [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/rtorrent-0.8.5.tbz[/url]

# rehash
```

but this does not want to start


```
# rtorrent
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.5 not found

# ls -la /usr/local/lib
total 29582
drwxr-xr-x  14 root  wheel     8192 Dec 22 19:14 .
drwxr-xr-x  15 root  wheel      512 Jan 17  2009 ..
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  wheel      512 Jan 17  2009 X11
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     2204 Dec  3 12:45 charset.alias
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel      512 Dec 22 16:03 fpc
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel      512 Dec 19 16:23 gettext
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel      512 Dec 20 10:09 gio
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel    94455 Jan 17  2009 libart_lgpl_2.so.5
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     3992 Dec  3 12:45 libasprintf.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      959 Dec  3 12:45 libasprintf.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       16 Dec  3 12:45 libasprintf.so -> libasprintf.so.0
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     8831 Dec  3 12:45 libasprintf.so.0
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    18422 Jan  9  2009 libaura.a
lrwxrwxrwx   1 root  wheel       27 Dec 19 15:16 libaura.so -> /usr/local/lib/libaura.so.3
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    15088 Jan  9  2009 libaura.so.3
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel     4604 Dec  3 12:38 libcharset.a
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel      935 Dec  3 12:38 libcharset.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       15 Dec  3 12:38 libcharset.so -> libcharset.so.1
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel     8957 Dec  3 12:38 libcharset.so.1
-rw-r--r--   1 root  wheel   354742 Dec 12 00:34 libcurl.a
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel      932 Dec 12 00:34 libcurl.la
lrwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel       12 Dec 12 00:34 libcurl.so -> libcurl.so.5
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   267402 Jan 17  2009 libcurl.so.4
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root  wheel   297704 Dec 12 00:34 [B]libcurl.so.5[/B]
```
etc..........


what can i do? thanks for any answers.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 24, 2009)

reinstall curl


----------



## whaskes (Dec 24, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> reinstall curl




```
# pkg_add -rf [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/curl-7.19.7.tbz[/url]
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/curl-7.19.7.tbz[/url]... Done.

# rehash 

# rtorrent 
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.5 not found
```

no result...:\


----------



## whaskes (Dec 24, 2009)

whaskes said:
			
		

> # pkg_add -rf ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/curl-7.19.7.tbz
> Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/curl-7.19.7.tbz... Done.
> 
> # rehash
> ...




```
"# curl
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /lib/libc.so.7: version FBSD_1.1 required by /usr/local/lib/libcurl.so.5 not found"
```


----------



## crsd (Dec 24, 2009)

What is your [cmd=""]uname -r[/cmd]?


----------



## whaskes (Dec 24, 2009)

crsd said:
			
		

> What is your [cmd=""]uname -r[/cmd]?




```
# uname -a
FreeBSD whaskes.homedns.org 7.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 7.0-RELEASE-p8 #0: Sat Jan 17 17:24:00 EST 2009     [email]sullrich@freebsd7-releng_1_2_1.pfsense.org:/usr/obj.pfSens[/email]e/usr/src/sys/pfSense_SMP.7  i386

# uname -r
7.0-RELEASE-p8
```


----------



## crsd (Dec 24, 2009)

http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base?view=revision&revision=179369

So you shouldn't use 7-STABLE packages on releases < 7.1, at least.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

*1. Use the proper tags when posting:*
Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums
*2. Select the right forum for topics; this had nothing at all to do with FreeBSD Development:*
Select the right forum for new threads!
*3. pfsense is not FreeBSD:*
Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------

